

How 17 Famous Website Looked In The Past: In The ’90s. - Kenan
http://immaturebusiness.com/2011/06/how-17-famous-website-looked-in-the-past-in-the-90s-youll-be-amazed/

======
nantes
I am all about pointing out a small typo or mistake to the author--privately
even.

But I couldn't find so much as a byline to figure who to write to about the
fact that they showed Flixster's early screenshot twice.

Even <http://immaturebusiness.com/aboutus> 404's.

------
T_S_
No desire to revisit the era of Flash site intros.

------
dawilster
lol, reddit looks almost the same

